# Spacewolves psykers?



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

The spacewolves seem hell bent on denying that their psychic powers come from the warp, they see/saw themselves exempt from the Emperors decree in Nikea, they even enforced the Emperors edict USING their own librarians.

they feel that their source of psychic power is separate from the warp, that its purer and that they above all can be trusted with it, whereas all others penalized and threatened with destruction.

so is this hypocrisy, or do they really believe they are different?that their power comes from Fenris itself?

as far as i remember Ahriman and magnus aswell as disgruntled blood angels all commented on this hypocrisy, the aforementioned 2 both also stated (As far as i remember) incredulity at this concept and that the space wolves were incorrect.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for this! If there is one thing that always pissed me off about the Edict of Nikea it was bloody Russ and Wyrmdrake having the stones to be against librarians and YET STILL BASICALLY HAVING THEM. That their power comes from the "Storms of Fenris" and some how better than every other psyker is irritating in the extreme. Bad enough that the Emperor, biggest baddest psyker ever, is against his own kind but at least he actually can lay claim to knowing what he's talking about. 

The Space Wolves are just dripping coolness, space vikings for the Emperor's sake, but it's stuff like this that makes it really hard to enjoy them for me. For being so loyal they tend to flout a lot of laws and for being so pure they still have the whole Wulfen thing. If The Thousand Sons are sorcerers and evil why aren't the Wolves?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

I tend to think that the Space Wolves use the Storms of Fenris thing as a nice political work around. They get to keep their rune priests, while at the same time denying them ("the librarians)to the other legions. Which means that there jobs as "executioners" just got a little bit easier.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

imo, if they really are just using the warp, its as retarded and hypocritical as the wolves sanctioning another legion because of mutations.

personally i think that fanboyism runs deep and strong within the authors.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who is to say that the Emperor did not write into the edict (secretly) that the SW psykers could continue to use them? It would certainly make it easier to combat enemies, and the provocation of using their own psychic powers would potentially escalate the conflict (as per Prospero).

It would be like going into a boxing match with your hands tied, but risking being killed if you undid your bonds.

For magnus, it was be killed (in his eyes - either at the emperors behest as per breaking his tenure from nikaea, or eventually burned out on the throne), or risk his life in the fight.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

there is no proof that he would have been burned out, none.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the sigilliten as, and he was the greatest psyker after the Emperor.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Well the sigilliten as, and he was the greatest psyker after the Emperor.


Greatest Human psyker. And the Primarchs aren't exactly human.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh whatever, your missing the point through pedantry.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Eh whatever, your missing the point through pedantry.


I disagree. The Sigillite was the second greatest human psyker after the Emperor. Magnus was a being engineered to guide the Human webway. I find it highly doubtful the emperor would have designed him to be unable to handle the rigors of the golden throne.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

a human versus something that is so far removed from humanity it could be called a god, and anyway, the strain that emperor is currently on far exceeds what would be present had Magnus not destroyed the webway, also he is withered because as mcneill said, horus kicked 9 shades of crap out of him, not so much because of the strain, hell the emperor powered and guided the astronomican for a few centuries while he wasnt even on terra, magnus could handle the strain, and anyway, he is more than just a strictly physical being.

but lets go back on topic please.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i mean it comes down to the fact that the space wolves are one of the most powerful 1st founding chapters, outnumbering most if not all current chapters. I mean they have fired at imperium ships and fought the dark angels and inquisition before. regardless if they are hypocritical and a bit iffy with mutations and psykers, who is going to do anything about it?


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

i see we both love steven king 
and btw WERE talking just after Nikea, and during the very first part of the Heresy, where there are many legions that out number them and all are first founding.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed L&D. Also what is the difference between the "Storms of Fenris" and what powers the stormseers of the White Scars? After all, the White Scars were in agreement with Magnus. Frankly the whole thing was just maddening to me since the legion sent to "censure" the Thousand Sons was just as guilty as them, more so in a way since the Sons at least made the effort to not use their psychic powers. It makes Magnus' fall absolutely ridiculous. 

Also, in Fear to Tread, the Rune Priest specifically speaks about hiding the fact he used psychic powers from the Word Bearer Chaplin and the Blood Angels. This at the same time that his legion was ripping Prospero apart over the very powers he is using. 

To me this new development makes the Emperor's judgement at Nikea even less defensible since the legion that would censure the others for using psychic abilities KEPT USING THEM.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Aun Helwintr from _Porpsero Burns_ sums up the difference between SW psykers and the TS.

"There is a vast difference between what [psychic powers] I employ for the good of the Rout and what you [Thousand Sons] practice, _warlock_, and the chief part of that gulf is control. Only the naive would think that mankind could survive in the cosmos without some measure of craft and cunning to protect him, but there is a limit. A limit. We must know what we can master and we cannot, and we must never allow ourselves to step beyond that line. Tell me, how many steps have you taken? One? Three? A dozen? A thousand?"

The Thousand Sons were, like their Father, always testing the limits of their power. Eventually the Chaos gods would have tripped them up, somewhere down the line.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

The hipocracy was entirely lost on the SW, to the point they actually deluded themselves. In A Thousand Sons 

when Ahriman finally shows the Runepriest Othere Wyrdmake the truth behind the SW attack on Tizca and the self-deception of their righteousness, "The Rune Priest was a broken shadow of his former haughty self. His subtle body haemorrhaged life energy and his aura flickered with the damage Ahriman's truth had wrought upon his mind."


I think it again came down to control and effectiveness in the Astares. The Emperor couldn't effectively control where the TS and the other 'librarians' were likely to take their chapters, so he made the Council of Nikea decision. The SW's, on the other hand, had their psykers so steeped in their own mythology and cultural mores that they would never dare to go into bad places.

At least that's my 2 cents.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> The hipocracy was entirely lost on the SW, to the point they actually deluded themselves.


You mistook the context of the situation. It wasn't the similarities of their powers, but the reason and repercussions of why the Wolves were set upon Prospero that unmanned Wyrdmake.

"Ahriman poured everything into the Rune Priest: the corruption of Horus and the betrayal of everything the Emperor had sought to create, the monstrous scale of the imminent war and the horror that lay at the end of it. Win or lose, a time of ultimate darkness was coming, and as Ahriman opened Wyrdmake to all that he had seen, he too learned all taht had driven the Space Wolves and the Custodes to make such furious war upon the Thousand Sons...

The scale of this betrayal shocked him to the root of all that he [Wyrdmake] was."


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mob16151 said:


> The Sigillite was the second greatest human psyker after the Emperor. Magnus was a being engineered to guide the Human webway. I find it highly doubtful the emperor would have designed him to be unable to handle the rigors of the golden throne.


I tend to agree with this. I'm rereading _A Thousand Sons_ at the moment, and every description of Magnus from both the remembrancers and marines seems to indicate that he is more warp energy than flesh and blood.

Back to the OT, I think the SWs have a slightly skewed way of thinking of the warp. While Wyrdmake does travel the warp, as we saw when he rescued Ahriman, he doesn't acknowledge that the power to do so comes from within him, but rather from his ability to tap into the world spirit of Fenris. This does seem to be splitting hairs, but it suits their purpose. 

Vaz has a good point. If the general insinuation running through the series that the SWs are the big guy's executioners is true, I'd say he'd have no problem giving them a free pass on keeping their psykers, especially if they are all as powerful as Wyrdmake. He would of course be fully aware of their attitudes and practices in this regard, and their likely response to the Edict, and if he meant them to get rid of their rune priest as well he probably would have pulled Russ aside and said "This means you too, wolf boy."

As an aside, would anyone else agree that Wyrdmake appears to be even more powerful than Ahriman, the most powerful psyker in a Legion of powerful psykers? Ahriman was having serious trouble dealing with the warp beasts while he was wandering around out of his body, and even thought he was done for, but along comes the SW and destroys them all in double quick time. Even Ahriman acknowledges that he is at least as powerful as himself, saying something alon the lines of their spirits shone as bright, but where Ahriman could sift through a million souls to find one, the SW would could kill a million to make sure they killed one.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

depends how you define power khorne, it comes in a lot of different forms, there is a great deal of variation, and whether or not that type of power is useful or not depends on the circumstances, in a fight there are a vast number of different variables and likewise there is a vast amount of ways in which power can be used.

and anyway Ahriman killed wyrdmake.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the reason Ahriman couldn't fend for himself was that he was so preoccupied with what he was doing, he lost all awareness of his surroundings. So he got ambushed, and almost killed because he wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> As an aside, would anyone else agree that Wyrdmake appears to be even more powerful than Ahriman, the most powerful psyker in a Legion of powerful psykers? Ahriman was having serious trouble dealing with the warp beasts while he was wandering around out of his body, and even thought he was done for, but along comes the SW and destroys them all in double quick time. Even Ahriman acknowledges that he is at least as powerful as himself, saying something alon the lines of their spirits shone as bright, but where Ahriman could sift through a million souls to find one, the SW would could kill a million to make sure they killed one.


I wondered about that while reading A Thousand Sons and think the first half is Death Jesters observation of the initial meeting, but when they fight on Prospero, Ahriman owns Wyrdmake... despite the shock of the truth that Ahriman revealed. I just thought that by then Ahriman was also drawing on the power from his Tutelary, so in a fight without the extra juice, it's possible Wyrdmake would be the overall more powerful psyker.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Even Ahriman acknowledges that he is at least as powerful as himself, saying something alon the lines of their spirits shone as bright, but where Ahriman could sift through a million souls to find one, the SW would could kill a million to make sure they killed one.


That sounds more like a comment on tactics than about talent or power. 
I also felt that the book fairly implicitly implied that Ahriman was over matched by the warp spirits near the beginning because he was not paying attention, he had made a rookie mistake which even one with power such as he had would nor recover from. But if he had been on his game, he could have schooled them.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

TyphoidLmJ said:


> That sounds more like a comment on tactics than about talent or power.
> I also felt that the book fairly implicitly implied that Ahriman was over matched by the warp spirits near the beginning because he was not paying attention, he had made a rookie mistake which even one with power such as he had would nor recover from. But if he had been on his game, he could have schooled them.


Which is why I reckon the big E didn't want the TSons pissballing about in the warp. They were too cocky with it, in way past the shallow end with their demon mates (tutelary or whatever they're called?) and the Emperor knew it. When the TSons are bigging up psykers and the E knows they're up to their necks in it, it makes sense to rein them in.

The difference with the SW rune priests is they know where to draw the line, and don't dick about with it to see push the boundaries. Magnus constantly did, and so did his chapter. I guess the E just didn't want the psykers of other chapters going the way of the TSons, knowing that the rune priests don't dick about.

That's the way I saw it. Also with Ahriman, he had his warp buddy with him giving him bonus power is the way I took it. Each of the TSons with their demon pal making them think they were feckin' amazing, when they were just all being played by chaos. Powerful or buffoons? :wink:


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Grins1878 said it best, the Thousand Sons were far too cocky with their powers. In difference, the Sons of Russ are far more humble about their powers because its all tradition and ritual. There is no need to push back the veil and discover more, because they already know all they need to know. For the Thousand Sons, it was all about them, their powers, their abilities, their wish to master the warp. The Space Wolves live in harmony with their powers, because they feel their power comes from Fenris itself, and therefore respect the power that comes from their world. Their lack of concern about growing the power they have is why they got to keep their Rune Priests. If you need any more proof that what the Thousand Sons were doing was wrong, look at their Tutelaries....not only where they familiars like a sorcerer of old would have, but they were warp beings....Do you know of ANY warp beings being benevolent?

Are the Space Wolves hypocrites? Absolutely not. A hypocrite KNOWS that they persecute someone, while they partake in the same behavior. The Wolves know, even if mistakenly, that their power comes from the Storms of Fenris, not from the warp. I think that's why the Emperor let them slide. The Wolves are so animalistic, that they see any outside influence as an enemy unless proven otherwise. I think the Emperor knew that if a malign warp influence tried to sway the Rune Priests, that they would attack it out of reflex. Not to mention, the Thousand Sons were given the same explicit instructions at the Council as everyone. Stop using psykers. They disobeyed the Emperor because Magnus thought he knew better, even the remembrances realized this was wrong. Normal humans knew better, but those gifted with the Emperor's power didn't?

I do however, feel sympathy for the Thousand Sons. I don't think they were Traitors in the sense of the Warmaster or Huron Blackheart. They were blinded by their own self importance during a time when they should have been focusing on humanities importance. I'm also pretty sure I read somewhere that Horus intercepted the Emperor's orders and changed them from bring back the Thousand Sons to destroy them. If Magnus had presented himself initially instead of hiding, Prospero and the Thousand Sons might have been spared the destruction they received. I'd like to think that if Magnus personally surrendered to the Wolf King, Russ would have spared Magnus's world from utter destruction. He may have been barbaric, but Russ was still honorable, and they were still brothers. (Had to add my 2 cents, too much Space Wolves hate.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

The Emperor did say that he has swum the depths of the warp and knows so much about it that he knows for a fact it's too dangerous for others to do the same. Saying something along the lines of "just because I've done it doesn't mean you should. It's not big or clever"

Maybe he realised if the TS's were doing it others may be tempted to follow them down the scorcery line...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

LordofFenris said:


> I'm also pretty sure I read somewhere that Horus intercepted the Emperor's orders and changed them from bring back the Thousand Sons to destroy them. If Magnus had presented himself initially instead of hiding, Prospero and the Thousand Sons might have been spared the destruction they received. I'd like to think that if Magnus personally surrendered to the Wolf King, Russ would have spared Magnus's world from utter destruction. He may have been barbaric, but Russ was still honorable, and they were still brothers. (Had to add my 2 cents, too much Space Wolves hate.


That, I believe, was in A Thousand Sons. Anyway, its not like Magnus didn't try to surrender. After all, he had disbanded the fleet and disabled the defences. He was going to let them walk right through unmolested. It was his legion that wanted to fight back.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

LordofFenris said:


> Grins1878 said it best, the Thousand Sons were far too cocky with their powers. In difference, the Sons of Russ are far more humble about their powers because its all tradition and ritual. There is no need to push back the veil and discover more, because they already know all they need to know. For the Thousand Sons, it was all about them, their powers, their abilities, their wish to master the warp. The Space Wolves live in harmony with their powers, because they feel their power comes from Fenris itself, and therefore respect the power that comes from their world. Their lack of concern about growing the power they have is why they got to keep their Rune Priests. If you need any more proof that what the Thousand Sons were doing was wrong, look at their Tutelaries....not only where they familiars like a sorcerer of old would have, but they were warp beings....Do you know of ANY warp beings being benevolent?
> 
> Are the Space Wolves hypocrites? Absolutely not. A hypocrite KNOWS that they persecute someone, while they partake in the same behavior. The Wolves know, even if mistakenly, that their power comes from the Storms of Fenris, not from the warp. I think that's why the Emperor let them slide. The Wolves are so animalistic, that they see any outside influence as an enemy unless proven otherwise. I think the Emperor knew that if a malign warp influence tried to sway the Rune Priests, that they would attack it out of reflex. Not to mention, the Thousand Sons were given the same explicit instructions at the Council as everyone. Stop using psykers. They disobeyed the Emperor because Magnus thought he knew better, even the remembrances realized this was wrong. Normal humans knew better, but those gifted with the Emperor's power didn't?
> 
> I do however, feel sympathy for the Thousand Sons. I don't think they were Traitors in the sense of the Warmaster or Huron Blackheart. They were blinded by their own self importance during a time when they should have been focusing on humanities importance. I'm also pretty sure I read somewhere that Horus intercepted the Emperor's orders and changed them from bring back the Thousand Sons to destroy them. If Magnus had presented himself initially instead of hiding, Prospero and the Thousand Sons might have been spared the destruction they received. I'd like to think that if Magnus personally surrendered to the Wolf King, Russ would have spared Magnus's world from utter destruction. He may have been barbaric, but Russ was still honorable, and they were still brothers. (Had to add my 2 cents, too much Space Wolves hate.


First of all I commend you on a well constructed argument, always a pleasure to deal with ordered thought.

Responses:
Hypocrisy is not lessened by WILLFUL ignorance. Nor is noncompliance for that matter. I find it extremely hard to swallow that the Emperor would have said something to the effect of "Ok, all you highly trained librarians (setting aside the Sons for a moment, I speak of all the other Librarians) you are forbade from ever using your powers again. However, all you ancestor worshiping quasi-savages can go ahead and use your powers." This is the root of my problem. If the issue was with the Sons then impose sanctions on them but to have a blanket ban that somehow implicitly (since otherwise I find no reason why the use of rune priests would be tolerated) excludes the very legion most vocal in getting rid of psykers is nothing short of boneheaded favoritism at best. 

The wolves might not know where their powers come from but there is one person who does, the Emperor. If the wording of the decree, that all librarians and their departments must be shut down, is what the wolves are hiding behind (Librarius? We don't have that. Rune Priest Snagletooth, blast those orks with the power of Fenris! As I was saying, no Librarius.) then they are being deliberately disingenuous. As has been mentioned Ahriman explains that the powers Wyrmdrake uses are the same as his but the stubborn sod refuses to believe him. I find it hard to believe that the Emperor would let ignorant psykers run around with out putting the same restrictions on them that he did on the sons. 

Further my point still remains, that if the Sons are guilty of breaking the Edict then the wolves are just as guilty. If they have been given a special exception to use their rune priests then I never read of it. And if they hide the use of their priests, as they seemed to in Fear to Tread, then they know that what they are doing would get them in trouble (like the sons) and so are proven to be hypocrites. (why hide powers that you "know" are from fenris and not the warp).

I don't hate the wolves, I hate that the Sons get a raw deal for trying to help and that the wolves don't have a single issue. Any other legion razing Prospero would have been ok since they wouldn't have had psykers. By using the wolves with their priests it is hypocrisy on a massive scale. The Silent sisters would know they were psykers, Valdor would probably be informed. Again, if they are hiding their powers it shows that they recognize that some people would take this as warp use and that they would be censured in their turn.

Oh, and latest I heard was that the piece of fluff about the Emperor sending for Magnus to be brought to earth had changed to him really deciding to end the Thousand Sons. It's still a little murky. 

Thanks for the good debate!


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

Magnus really tried to have it both ways though. He disbanded the fleet and disarmed the defenses so that the world would be destroyed. I dont think he was trying to surrender, I think he was baring his throat to the wolf, either for mercy, or for a quick death. It wasn't till the Legion fought back without him that he was forced to take action. As much as I like Magnus and the TS, he pretty much pussed out at the end there. Just sat up in his tower fiddling while Prospero burned?

As far as Hypocrisy goes, I think the Space Wolves are guilty as hell. They continued to use Psykers for the same reason the Thousand Sons did. Hubris. They thought they knew better than the next guy. Just cause the next guy was horribly wrong about what they thought they knew, eh?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

SonofMalice said:


> If the issue was with the Sons then impose sanctions on them but to have a blanket ban that somehow implicitly (since otherwise I find no reason why the use of rune priests would be tolerated) excludes the very legion most vocal in getting rid of psykers is nothing short of boneheaded favoritism at best.
> 
> The wolves might not know where their powers come from but there is one person who does, the Emperor. If the wording of the decree, that all librarians and their departments must be shut down, is what the wolves are hiding behind (Librarius? We don't have that. Rune Priest Snagletooth, blast those orks with the power of Fenris! As I was saying, no Librarius.) then they are being deliberately disingenuous. I find it hard to believe that the Emperor would let ignorant psykers run around with out putting the same restrictions on them that he did on the sons.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the posting and discussion about the whole Edict of Nikea.

I wonder if one reason the Edict was so broad is due to the Emperor's perception of the future being muddled so close to the Heresy? He probably has a good perception that overreaching by librarians will bring about mucho badness, but he didn't seem to accurately foresee Magnus, with the aid of the TS's, doing such catastrophic damage to him and the human webway through the use of sorcery. He could just see (positing here) that organized Astares psykers would completely ruin his lunch. So he makes the Edict.

One issue I have with the Edict comes more from it's creative fluff conception, that being the Emperor would do something sooooo stupid as to say "All psykers must not now use their powers and you have to do away with the Librarius departments." Modifying the Legion organizations I can understand, no problem there, change the org chart and get back on the Battle Barge. But the Emperor, as you note Son of Malice, was THE psyker and would understand that to ban the Librarians from using their power would be like telling them to stop breathing... or you'll have to kill them. Pretty soon they're going to turn blue and have to take a nice cleansing breath. I think the Edict was used as a minor plot device early on in WH40K, and like so many others, doesn't fully stand up to the sniff test when put into context of a semi-divine being's decison-making process as it's being fluffed out in the HH... and I know the old fall-back, "the Emperor said that what he did was the only path for humanity to avoid destruction," which is another plot tool that leaves the justification for some of his actions wanting.


Russ's instructions from the Emperor regarding Magnus... was he supposed to bring him back or was he ordered from the start to destroy Magnus and the TS's? I think Ahriman's 'spear of truth' that he pierces Wyrdmake with, including the dupliciy of Horus, is answer enought that the Emperor didn't instruct Russ to destroy him outright, as happened.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

SonofMalice, I agree with most of what you said, and many thanks for the compliment. I also extend the same, ordered thought is so rare these days.

As we all know, the Emperor isn't really a great guy, and he does things, well....that just don't make a lot of sense sometimes. Maybe he did have an ulterior motive for not stopping Wyrdmake and Russ during the council. Perhaps, as someone said, the Emperor needed his favorite attack dogs un-muzzeled if you would. Also, think about this: Magnus and the Thousand Sons took the Nikea council on the chin and stood with honor. Do we think if someone brought up the Space Wolves hypocrisy, it would have went over smoothly? I can imagine Mortorian pointing his finger at Russ, and Russ attacking him. No one liked the Thousand Sons really, so it was easy to make them into instant scapegoats. 
In keeping with the scapegoat idea, maybe the Emperor felt he needed to reprimand Magnus and his legion, but didn't want to single him out. Perhaps like many teachers, military instructors, and parents, choose to punish the whole class and not just the offending student. Once again with Russ, maybe he planned on speaking with Russ privately, as to not enrage the very short tempered primarch. Remember, the Emperor had to actually fight, and beat Leman Russ to gain his fealty. 
Not to mention, maybe the Emperor thought using psychic powers, regardless of where you think they come from wasn't the problem. Maybe the problem, in fact, was delving too deeply into where those powers come from and how far you can push them. The Space Wolves, to my knowledge do neither, which is because admittedly they are a little backward and the Emperor knew their psychic powers were routed in deep tradition and ritual.
In addition, the Space Wolves attach a natural cause to their powers, they believe that the are fueled by the Storms and land change cycles of Fenris, and as being true Sons of Fenris, they have that power instilled within them. The Thousand Sons on the other hand, already began chaos worship. They revered the warp, even calling a major entity the Primordial Creator, which is alluded to be Tzeentch himself. In all reality the Thousand Sons were falling for a long time. The Council, the razing of Prospero, these all put the wound onto the surface.
That is what I feel draws many people to the Thousand Sons. They got screwed plain and simple. The got picked on by the popular kid, then the teacher allowed the popular kid to him up.
Here's what I truly don't understand: The Thousand Sons are gone from the Imperium. Its been 10,000yrs since the Heresy, and the Imperium is more psyker-phobic than ever. Why are their ANY Librarians? Nevermind Rune Priests, or Blood Ravens, but why does the Ultramarines employ them? Isn't that a direct violation of the Council? What about those Inquisitors with psychic powers?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

LordofFenris said:


> Here's what I truly don't understand: The Thousand Sons are gone from the Imperium. Its been 10,000yrs since the Heresy, and the Imperium is more psyker-phobic than ever. Why are their ANY Librarians? Nevermind Rune Priests, or Blood Ravens, but why does the Ultramarines employ them? Isn't that a direct violation of the Council? What about those Inquisitors with psychic powers?


The same reason the Imperium allows Navigators to exist, necessity. Without psykers, the Imperium dies. They are simply too valuable to ignore.

EDIT: As far as the Emperor's orders being followed, or not, the Emperor also ordered that religion be exterminated, which isn't exactly high on the current Imperial check list. This is not the Emperor's Imperium anymore.

EDIT EDIT: Oh, side note, I believe that somewhere in Know No Fear it says that Guilliman released that the order basically neutered the Imperium when it came to combating daemons and that he would attempt to have the order revoked.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Could be as simple as the lower ranks having a healthy fear of psychers and the higher ranks understand the necessity of it all.


----------

